# How many amps does a dishwasher use?



## word2yamutha

My garbage disposal and dishwasher are on the same circuit (15Amps). I was going to buy this dishwasher today whirlpool WDF750SAYM. I can't find any information on how many amps its drawing, but the sears website says it requires a minimal of a 15amp breaker. Should the GB and DW be on seperate circuits?

Thanks for all the help so far guys.


----------



## electures

If the manufacturer requires it then the answer is yes. The GD can be on its own circuit or supplied from another branch circuit. It depends on the size of the GD.


----------



## Kyle_in_rure

Generally dishwashers and disposals can only share the same circuit if it is a twenty amp circuit. In order to determine whether or not both will work on the 15 amp circuit, we would need to know the amperage specs for each.


----------



## word2yamutha

well the GD is drawing 4.5 amps. I have been unable to find any information about the dishwasher so far.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Buy a different brand which provides you with the information you need. Or from a dealer who can tell you what you need to know.

That information should be on the dishwasher "nameplate", but you shouldn't have to open the box to find out what it is!

At the following link, you can click on specifications for this Frigidaire and it says the amperage...
http://www.ajmadison.com/cgi-bin/ajmadison/DGBD2432KF.html


----------



## joecaption

http://www.whirlpool.com/digitalassets/WDF750SAYM/Installation Instruction_EN.pdf
Page 6, needs it's own circut.


----------



## Oso954

It doesn't "need" it's own circuit. It is recommended, but not a "must have".

from page 6.
*You must have:*
■120-volt, 60 Hz, AC-only, 15- or 20-amp, fused electrical supply.
■Copper wire only.

*We recommend:*
■A time-delay fuse or circuit breaker.
■A separate circuit


----------



## word2yamutha

Well I checked it out yesterday and it draws 8.1 amps. Should I be ok?


----------



## fetzer85

8.1 + 4.5 = 12.6

Given that garbage disposals are usually only on for a short period of time, I think the 15a circuit can handle it. It's just over 80% circuit load but since it would be very brief I think you're fine. (correct me if I'm wrong...)


----------



## Kyle_in_rure

In that case, it will probably be fine.


----------



## darren

fetzer85 said:


> 8.1 + 4.5 = 12.6
> 
> Given that garbage disposals are usually only on for a short period of time, I think the 15a circuit can handle it. It's just over 80% circuit load but since it would be very brief I think you're fine. (correct me if I'm wrong...)


What are you talking about, I really wish people would stop spreading the misinformation that a breaker can only handle 80% of what the breaker says.

A 15A breaker is designed and will carry 15A indefinitely, heck that breaker will carry 16A for a period of time.

You have to to use the 80% when you are dealing with a continuous load. A continuous load is based on how long a load will be on in certain amount of time. A dishwasher and GD would not be considered a continuous load.

So to the OP if your dishwasher says 8.1 and the GD says 4.5 then you have room for another load of 2.4A on that breaker.


----------



## fetzer85

I wasn't trying to say that breakers can only handle 80% of their rating all the time, sorry if it sounded like that. All I meant was that exceeding the 80% mark for short periods of time is fine.

Really 'short' isn't the best word, I think code defines a continuous load as 3hrs or more? The longest running dishwasher cycles can go over 2hrs but prob not 3hrs. The GD a couple min/day max. Given that combo you're right I didn't need to mention the 80% at all.


----------



## word2yamutha

Thanks for all the help guys. I did get a 1hp GB, but it runs at 7amps making it 15.1 amps total. I bought the 1/2 HP GB because I was afraid I was going to overload a circuit. Do you think I can go ahead and return the 1/2 HP GB and just keep the 1 HP GB?


----------



## rrolleston

I think the only time you need more than one 15 amp circuit is when you are using a dishwasher and 3/4 hp or more disposal. We seem a lot that size and larger in the areas with septic.


----------



## rrolleston

word2yamutha said:


> Thanks for all the help guys. I did get a 1hp GB, but it runs at 7amps making it 15.1 amps total. I bought the 1/2 HP GB because I was afraid I was going to overload a circuit. Do you think I can go ahead and return the 1/2 HP GB and just keep the 1 HP GB?


For the amount of time they will be on I don't see much of a problem. Must be a nice unit the ones I usually see 3/4 and above are usually over 8 amps.


----------



## electures

word2yamutha said:


> Thanks for all the help guys. I did get a *1hp* GB, but it runs at 7amps making it 15.1 amps total. I bought the *1/2 HP* GB because I was afraid I was going to overload a circuit. Do you think I can go ahead and return the 1/2 HP GB and just keep the 1 HP GB?


According to the NEC a 1 HP GD has an FLA of 16A. A 1/2 HP GD has an FLA of 8A. I owuld be careful about putting a 1 HP on a shared circuit with a DW.


----------



## word2yamutha

I was just reading what it says on the garbage disposal itself


----------



## k_buz

I just wired up a dishwasher that was 3 phase 100A.


----------



## electures

k_buz said:


> I just wired up a dishwasher that was 3 phase 100A.


Did you put it on the same circuit as the GD?


----------



## Kyle_in_rure

electures said:


> Did you put it on the same circuit as the GD?


:laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican

k_buz said:


> I just wired up a dishwasher that was 3 phase 100A.


Now that is bad arse dishwasher there the motour load is not bad but the booster now that is the killer there.



electures said:


> Did you put it on the same circuit as the GD?


I don't know until I find out what Kbuz tell us what voltage it is. 



Kyle_in_rure said:


> :laughing:


Yeah maybe but just wait until someone mention 480 volt circuit now that is good source to go bonkers.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## k_buz

It was 120/208V...on two separate circuits. One for the motor, and as French says, one for the booster heater.


----------

